# bathing a chihuahua... help



## jzrith (Aug 22, 2006)

My chihuahua's been housebroken. It's 1 and a half years old, and it never bites. However, before we got the dog, the previous breeder told us that it HATES bathing. I'm worried that it will bite. I know it sounds silly, but I'm scared to be bitten by a chihuahua. Yea, you heard me right.  

Are there any techniques you guys use or what?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

You could use a muzzle if he does turn out to be a biter. However, how you act will be more important than anything. If you fear that your dog will bite, the likelyhood of being bit goes up. Why? Because the dog will feed off the energy you project. So as long as you stay calm, and you know what you want to accomplish, I don't believe you'll have much of a problem. And don't forget to praise and treat you dog after a successful bath. This will help his fear of being bathed. Good luck!


----------



## jzrith (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

Hmm. I bathe my guys regularly, as well as my parents dog who is a 150lb bull mastiff X that they adopted at over a year old.

Make bath time fun time!

Get your pup used to the bath. Everyday, get a yummy treat, hot dogs work great, and throw it into the tub! You don't have to bath her, but get her used to the routine.

This way you don't need to lug her into the tub. (I know she's a Chi, but if you ever get a dog over 80lbs like me, dragging them into the tub is NOT ideal LOL  )

If she can't climb into the tub on her own, pick her up and put her in, NO WATER! Talk in soothing but firm tone of voice. Many people get confused, and use "baby talk". This frightens the animal even more. Being the alpha, your supposed to exude, confidence. Not fear.

Feed her plenty of treats, and keep the tone light and happy. End every "dry bath" on a good note.

When it comes for real bath time, have plenty of cut up hot dogs ready, and don't make a big deal! Calm, confident manner is the way to go!


----------

